
Ask HN: Google Play Music is going away. What will you replace it with? - dandare
I need to upload my own music files to a cloud so that I can access them from a mobile phone o Sonos. What is a good free replacement of Google Play Music?
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Ever since Rdio got acquired I haven't bothered to get a paid streaming
service. I just listen to music on YouTube and the algorithm curates a 'My
Mix' list.

------
maxbaines
Also interested to hear the options.

